# Pallet Hay Feeder Pictures



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

We have a BUNCH of extra pallets, I would like to build some safe, minimal waste feeders. Something simple would be nice 

Please share pictures!


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

I found this picture...can't remember where and want to try building one this spring


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I thinking I might do something along those lines  I couldn't put a tray on it right now but I could eventually.


----------



## giddyogoat (May 28, 2012)

What type of goats? I like the look but my Boers have ripped pallets I used to make pens apart, heck they have mangled chain link dog kennels. Another concern might be wood slivers in the face have been told (by WSU rumment vet instructing class on FAMACHA) slivers in the glad area can l lead to the spread of cl. Her claim was that 70% to 80% are carriers. I know I am Debbie Downer, the advice they gave was NO wood. I rolled my eyes too. Just telling you what she told me.


----------



## giddyogoat (May 28, 2012)

Have you attended the April Fools Show and classes in Ellensberg? They do a bunch of different classes including FAMACHA. Premier1 was feeder plans that are very similar but use 3x4 wire panels in place of the V shaped pallets. Even that has flaws namely the big wind storm we had here in the Yakima valley blew one over and killed three about a month ago.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I have Nigerians, Pygmys, and Boers.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

giddyogoat said:


> Have you attended the April Fools Show and classes in Ellensberg? They do a bunch of different classes including FAMACHA. Premier1 was feeder plans that are very similar but use 3x4 wire panels in place of the V shaped pallets. Even that has flaws namely the big wind storm we had here in the Yakima valley blew one over and killed three about a month ago.


Wow thats sad


----------

